# Best age to get hobs done



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have three hobs, all this years kits, I intend on getting them all castrated,
When's the best time, so I don't have to separate them

Thanks in advance


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

You can castrate them anytime from about 5/6 months onwards.


----------

